

Mesh Transforms for iOS - epaga
http://ciechanowski.me/blog/2014/05/14/mesh-transforms/

======
epaga
His demo app is extremely impressive:
[https://github.com/Ciechan/BCMeshTransformView](https://github.com/Ciechan/BCMeshTransformView)

